# Looking for a job valeting/detailing or anything really



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok after what happened to my Family today and not enjoying my job for sometime i have come to a very hard decision and handed my notice in offshore. What ever i do now is never going to have the same Financial benefits of what i have at the moment but i think my family and being home at nights is more important.
So i am on the hunt for a job i am not in a desperate hurry as i have money asside but i am not the kind of person who can do nothing so the sooner i have something in place the better.
I would like to get more involved in the Detaling and or Valeting side of things so if anyone in the Edinburgh Fife area is looking for some help or knows of anybody looking please get in touch
Thanks 
Neil


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Where abouts are PB based - they were recruiting i think?

Sorry but i can't be much more use than that, all i know is that it's somewhere in scotland


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Can't have been an easy decision for you, Neil.

Best of luck with whatever you do 

S


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

adlem said:


> Where abouts are PB based - they were recruiting i think?
> 
> Sorry but i can't be much more use than that, all i know is that it's somewhere in scotland


Its in Aberdeen mate cheers its just too far away :thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

SBerlyn said:


> Can't have been an easy decision for you, Neil.
> 
> Best of luck with whatever you do
> 
> S


Cheers mate no not an easy decision at all just think the family feeling safe in our home and i have been doing this now for 13 years its maybe time for a change and the wife want me to be home too :thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

neild92 said:


> Its in Aberdeen mate cheers its just too far away :thumb:


Oh okay, my bad 

I wish you all the best for the future and hope everything falls into place for you


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

neild92 said:


> Cheers mate no not an easy decision at all just think the family feeling safe in our home and i have been doing this now for 13 years its maybe time for a change and the wife want me to be home too :thumb:


I agree totally. Just be thankful that after 13 years on the rigs you must have a fair bit saved up, so you can take your time to find something suitable 

S


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

neild92 said:


> Ok after what happened to my Family today and not enjoying my job for sometime i have come to a very hard decision and handed my notice in offshore. What ever i do now is never going to have the same Financial benefits of what i have at the moment but i think my family and being home at nights is more important.
> So i am on the hunt for a job i am not in a desperate hurry as i have money asside but i am not the kind of person who can do nothing so the sooner i have something in place the better.
> I would like to get more involved in the Detaling and or Valeting side of things so if anyone in the Edinburgh Fife area is looking for some help or knows of anybody looking please get in touch
> Thanks
> Neil


Niel Whats happening Mate ?? Is there anything You need a hand with ?? Surely the time is right for setting Youself up in Detailing ? Ive stared a new wee venture which is steadily bringing in a bit of work. Mate feel free to give Me a call You have My number .............................:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Best of luck with your search Neil :thumb: As I said on the other thread, perhaps this might end up being career change you need, albeit born of a very upsetting incident.


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Good luck to you Neil :thumb:

Hope the family is OK following from your other thread.

Stay Safe


----------



## -Stu- (Mar 1, 2009)

Good luck in your new venture mate.

Wantd to go offshore for a while but the negatives outweighed the positives for me.

Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Good luck, I thought you were doing work in your own time whilst off the rigs, can that not continue ?


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Best of luck mate.

No wifey here to worry about and I'd love to get offshore to make some proper cash!!


----------



## Grant G101 (Mar 21, 2010)

*sorry to hear*

Hi Matey, sorry to hear about the trouble.. Hope the family are ok & im sure you will be there for them. I will keep my ears open for you & remember you know where i am at anytime you neep help or advice... anyway please give me a call next week & we will catch up ......... grant


----------

